# Delghi Iris replacement parts list, with photos for reference.



## cowsmilk (May 19, 2015)

I've had little success in finding any kind of a parts list from the creator of the Iris, either personally or via his now defunct website. As such, I have taken some time to fiddle around with spare parts I have to try to make a parts list that would be beneficial to me and to anyone who owns one of these awesome lights. This thread will be a work in progress, but hopefully when complete it will provide folks with a way to keep their lights functional for as long as they own them.

The first part I replaced was the vanilla scented rubber boot. This was done for personal aesthetic reasons, and to keep the vanilla scented boot from becoming damaged. Any boot that fits a Dark Sucks Alpha light, or a McGizmo light will work. You will need to remove the internal nub first. This is also how you would replace the switch if it wears out. A standard McClicky switch is used in this light.
Here it is fully assembled.





Start by removing the boot retaining cap. You can see that the original boot fully seals the McClicky switch from water or dust intrusion when assembled.




Another look at what it looks like under the tail cap.




Since the new boot is not as wide, an o-ring is needed to give a good seal. (Be careful to not overlap the o-ring and the tail cap or the light will not function as there will be too much room under the boot for the switch to move. There are no threads to hold the switch in place.)
Here are a few photos to illustrate. It just so happens that a size 018 o-ring fits perfectly in the tail section.













The next set of parts needed for long term use are replacement o-rings. The o-ring that seals the two main sections is a size 018 also. Use any material you want for this. The original rings on mine have started to become cracked and lose their stretching capacity since they were originally installed 4-5 years ago. I have ordered some new fluorosilicone rings, as I like the blue.
Here is a photo of the original next to a replacement ring of size 018.




And now it's installed.





The last o-ring on the light is the one between the reflector and the glass. This one appears to be a size 021. I had to order one and will confirm the fit when it arrives and report back here with the findings. *Edit: It fits!*

Here is a photo of the o-ring on a ruler to judge the size for ordering.




It appears that the #021 sized o-ring will work just fine as a replacement.




Here is the original black o-ring shown installed, with lens and bezel removed.




Here is the new blue o-ring shown installed, with lens and bezel removed.




And here is the light fully assembled.





The last maintenance item is the lens itself. I am still researching these and will add links to this post when I've found either an exact replacement part, or a suitable replacement candidate.

Here is a photo of my lens, with chips and all, for size reference. Davide originally installed a 2.85mm thick UCL glass lens, but didn't reference the diameter. So, I am going to order a couple of 26mm lenses in a couple of different thicknesses to test fit in my light and will report my findings here.





Lastly, I posted this in the flashlight collection subforum as these lights aren't in production anymore, and Davide didn't have his own subforum. If this is in the wrong place, please let me know. Hopefully this will be a benefit for folks.

Also, if anyone has any other information on where Davide sourced his original parts, like the lens, let me know and I'll add it here. This is in addition to the original specs list.


----------



## cowsmilk (May 19, 2015)

Reserved for actual parts list.

Original specs for the Titanium Iris:
-- Buck and boost, dual output driver (~625/65ma) toggling via double click
-- Runs on primary CR123 3v and rechargeable RCR123 3.7v batteries
-- CNC machined from Grade 5 Titanium (Ti6Al4V) bars
-- Dimensions: 101mm long and 28,7 mm head diameter 
-- 23.5mm orange peel textured reflector
-- 2,85mm thick [email protected] mineral glass with Anti-Reflective coating
-- Satin or Black PVD AlTin coating available
-- Easy to upgrade, screw-in engine equipped with -- CREE XP-G R5 cool white or new neutral XP-G R4[/b]emitter
-- 1,8mm thick NBR o-rings with *vanilla* scented Italian rubber tailcap boot
-- Made in Italy

Original specs for the Aluminum Iris:
-- CNC machined in my local workshop from aluminium 7075-T6 bars
-- Buck and boost, dual output driver (625/60ma)
-- Runs on primary CR123 3v and single li-ion RCR123 or 18650 3.7v cell.
-- Titanium (Ti6Al4V) bezel
-- Dimensions: 101mm long and 28,7 mm head diameter 
-- 23,5mm smooth mirror polished reflector
-- 2,85mm thick [email protected] mineral glass with Anti-Reflective coating
-- Easy to upgrade, screw-in engine equipped with *CREE XP-G R5 bin* emitter
-- Different finishes and options available.
-- CNC machined progressive serial number
-- 1,8mm thick NBR o-rings with *vanilla* scented Italian rubber tailcap boot
-- Made in Italy

*Parts links:*
NBR o-ring source
Fluorosilicone o-ring source
Tail boot source
Note: these are smaller diameter than the original custom rubber boot. They will work using the work around in post #1.
Tail switch source

*General Links:*
Original sales thread for titanium lights
Original sales thread for aluminum lights


----------



## archimedes (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for posting this ... especially the exact O-ring sizes [emoji106]

EDIT - Might just add the following info -

* Grade 5 Ti (Ti6Al4V)
* 101mm length, 28.7mm bezel diameter
* 23.5mm OP reflector
* 1.8mm thick NBR O-ring

Data above from original Pre-sale Titanium Iris thread ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...is-XP-G-R5-Neutral-R4-1xCR123-Satin-PVD-AlTin


----------



## cowsmilk (May 19, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Thanks for posting this ... especially the exact O-ring sizes [emoji106]
> 
> EDIT - Might just add the following info -
> 
> ...


Most definitely will. Thanks Archimedes!

Edit: Added the link and info to post number two.


----------



## archimedes (May 21, 2015)

Not parts info, but since this *is* in "Flashlight Collecting" subforum ...






... nickel-plated aluminum Iris


----------



## cowsmilk (May 22, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Not parts info, but since this *is* in "Flashlight Collecting" subforum ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

The o-rings I ordered were delivered yesterday. I'll install the big one, size #021, in the lens to verify fit today and update the information afterwards.


----------



## cowsmilk (May 26, 2015)

Well, so much for same day posting. 

It appears that the #021 sized o-ring will work just fine as a replacement.




Here is the original black o-ring shown installed, with lens and bezel removed.




Here is the new blue o-ring shown installed, with lens and bezel removed.




And here is the light fully assembled.





I will edit this info into post number 1.


----------

